# Cormorant Rant



## River Keeper (Apr 12, 2010)

Well the Cormorant rats are back in full force on the Lower Huron.Seens about 20 to 30 in a group tearing up the fresh Trout plant .







.Everyone knows what needs to be done.Even the DNR.Yet we cant. :rant:


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

It would be worth calling the RAP line if you are seeing them on the attack, maybe we can get the feds involved down here too like on the Ausable

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Good for nothing. I hate those things.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

River Keeper said:


> Everyone knows what needs to be done.Even the DNR.Yet we cant. :rant:


Yes you can. Complain to the US Wildlife Service. Write to your elected Senators and Representatives in Washington. Keep writing and keep up the contacts. The more effort someone puts into making the contact and complaint then the more important it must be to that person. If we do nothing we will get nothing.

You can find out if there is going to be an oiling of the eggs in the nest and volunteer to help.

There is a lot that can be done.


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

alex-v said:


> Yes you can. Complain to the US Wildlife Service. Write to your elected Senators and Representatives in Washington. Keep writing and keep up the contacts. The more effort someone puts into making the contact and complaint then the more important it must be to that person. If we do nothing we will get nothing.
> 
> You can find out if there is going to be an oiling of the eggs in the nest and volunteer to help.
> 
> There is a lot that can be done.


Sign me up!


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Does anyone know why they are protected? They put oil on the eggs but you cant shoot em?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Don't feel bad...the DNR planted 6,700 steelhead in Petoskey and they've been dive bombed by flocks of diving ducks, cormorants, terns and gulls for over a week. I'm guessing most of them will be eaten by these birds.


----------



## BCTroutSlayer (Feb 14, 2013)

Choot 'em


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

alex-v said:


> Yes you can. Complain to the US Wildlife Service. Write to your elected Senators and Representatives in Washington. Keep writing and keep up the contacts. The more effort someone puts into making the contact and complaint then the more important it must be to that person. If we do nothing we will get nothing.
> 
> You can find out if there is going to be an oiling of the eggs in the nest and volunteer to help.
> 
> There is a lot that can be done.


What he said. I don't know if the LSCWA site has a link but here it is on the DWF site. 

http://www.dwfonline.org/cormorants.htm

There is a link on this poage to the DNR site for reporting Cormorant activity. 

Just yelling Shoot Em is not going to help the situation.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Fried cormorant, stuffed cormorant, cormorant ceaser salad, cormorant and wild rice soup, beer can cormorant, cormorant and dumplings, cormorant pot pie...... etc.
I am cookoo for cormorants!


----------



## ChoppinWood (Jan 24, 2013)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Don't feel bad...the DNR planted 6,700 steelhead in Petoskey and they've been dive bombed by flocks of diving ducks, cormorants, terns and gulls for over a week. I'm guessing most of them will be eaten by these birds.


That is infuriating

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

So please contact or write your Michigan State Representative, asking them to take action towards changing the listing of the Cormorant.

The web addresses below are where you can find the contact info for your state representative:

www.infomi.com/gov/us.html or www.senate.michigan.gov/members or

www.house.michigan.gov/members :help:

Lets make something happen here. River keeper PM me and I will send you contact info of person that's on Cormorant task force here in SE Michigan. :idea:


----------



## Fatdaddy (Feb 5, 2012)

When the contract was sold to catch the salmon run set at the White River it had a very unusual amount of boats that went river to lake a lot. Perhaps a nice boat ride for a few to ride herd on the school until orientated.


----------



## River Keeper (Apr 12, 2010)

STEELHEAD JUNKIE said:


> So please contact or write your Michigan State Representative, asking them to take action towards changing the listing of the Cormorant.
> 
> The web addresses below are where you can find the contact info for your state representative:
> 
> ...


 Pm will be sent.Something alot of folks dont understand that they were not here 3 yrs ago on the Lower Huron.They have jumped in numbers that are unreal.We seen them last yr with babys for the 1st time.They also have taking to the Heron nesting area which really sucks.The Herons have a certin area that they love on the lower.Number % are huge this yr and they are moving up the Huron big time.The deterrent guns the issued last yr are useless.No more the a bottle rocket kinda.DNR/ everyone is on the same pg about this.However they are protected ..Sometimes Laws are wrong.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

we got them bad at kensington metro parks this is the only complaint forum i can find on the dnr web site. by the way what is that cormorant task force any ways? also see link for dnr complaint form...


http://www.dnr.state.mi.us/cormorantobs/


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

The DNR has volunteer task forces around the state. These people are usually found through various local fishing clubs, etc.. They go through some training and education about the bird and teach them what to look for. Strictly volunteers trying to help out the fishery and make a difference.

These groups around the state help out by being the eyes and ears to assist biologist with management. Once a problem is found and reported Lansing makes the determination if control measures are needed. If yes then the sharp shooters are called in.

Too bad they would not let us just handle them. But they are protected and this is how the system works. I hope that answers your question.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

ya it hit the nail on the head so all i can do is complain until some thing is done is how it always works. the problem with the ones at kensington is they are not aloud to hunt in that park so they got to call in sharp shooters. the main problem with the birds is they are eating all the blue gills and small bass walleye and pike that are in the lake. that the bass, walleyes, and pike feed on so they will starve those fish unless some thing is done.. every time i spot one i fill out the complaint forum that all i have been able to do...


----------



## River Keeper (Apr 12, 2010)

I watched the Blue Herons get pushed out of thier nesting area last yr .Also seen an attack on on a Wood Duck and her babies.Are Blue Herons endangered ? If so i can pin point a problem area np.I kinda wonder what damage they do in http://www.dnr.state.mi.us/publications/pdfs/wildlife/viewingguide/slp/107Mouillee/index.htm . Go take a look at the mouth of the Lower Huron river this yr off Jefferson .Controll them now before it to late folks.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

River Keeper said:


> I watched the Blue Herons get pushed out of thier nesting area last yr .Also seen an attack on on a Wood Duck and her babies.Are Blue Herons endangered ? If so i can pin point a problem area np.I kinda wonder what damage they do in http://www.dnr.state.mi.us/publications/pdfs/wildlife/viewingguide/slp/107Mouillee/index.htm . Go take a look at the mouth of the Lower Huron river this yr off Jefferson .Controll them now before it to late folks.



sure are and they eat all the little fish the herons eat them self's !


----------

